# Martin Bengal



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

bull poop brother thats little sissy bow couldnt put mathews out of business LOL but i did want to try it out i want to try and find a bow for my mom to shoot what is the longest draw on it and it comes in low poundage right


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm gonna go to the martin dealer and shoot it, it looks like the switchback...but does it shoot like one? very good lookin bow. and a great price.. it has a 25-30" draw length and 50 through 70lb limbs


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

the bengal was designed around the switchback and the rise is accually 3 peices witch makes this bow i think a little smoother then the switchback and young archer i was kidding about putting matthews out of business


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

I know man i was just messing with you back i didnt meen to sound serious


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

cool then bengal is smoother then the switchback in my opinion but there both good bows


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

ohh yeah the swichbacks a good bow but really i like the mathews lx better then it


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i am not much of a matthews fan i dont like single cam bows to shoot tourneys with. hunting they are probably alright but i like the martin bows better faster and they also have twin cams not to mention matthews is uncomfortable to me there is no memory to them.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah i dont like the grips on there bows exept the new target bows i like. the wooden handles make me tourqe my bow. the slayer i shot at a shop by my house and i really like that bow with the nitris cams its freakin fast


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i am shooting the slayr right now and my hunting arrows wiegh about 402 grains and they are shooting about 285 fps and my 3-D setup on the slayr is shooting a 319 grain arrow at 305 fps at only 27 in draw


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

see there is a shop about 45 min away from my house that i shot that bow at he was going to try and hook me up with one and sponcer me but i had just got sponcered by a diffrent shop about a week be for that and they treat me alot better than the other shop would but thats fast i need to get a bow that shoots that fast for 3D


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

slayrX said:


> the bengal was designed around the switchback


Not true in the slightest!


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

if you hold them side by side they look almost ideantical and the cams look pretty much the same shape too. i have also been told by a few martin guys it was designed around the switchback


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)




----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

To my knowledge the "Bengal" was designed to be the best, quietest, most forgiving, fastest, most reliable bow for the money:wink: 
I think Martin did just that too........:tongue:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

slayrX said:


> if you hold them side by side they look almost ideantical and the cams look pretty much the same shape too. i have also been told by a few martin guys it was designed around the switchback


You must have talked to the wrong 'martin guys' then


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

it doesnt matter it is still going to be an awesome hunting bow it aint real fast but it is awefull quite


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

Joel C said:


> You must have talked to the wrong 'martin guys' then



Hey man i'm gonna go ahead and tell you somethin..i aint tryin to start nothin but if the bengal wasnt designed around the switchback mostly u can look at the cam and tell....but if it wasnt you can call me Pope Matt Ragle. just my 2 cents on the situation but most ppl will agree that it was designed based on the switchback.

Ragle


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i am going to have to agree with the kid the cams look very similiar and the riser a little bit too but i am going to have to say that three peice riser on the bengal makes it smoother


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*bengal*

shot my new one tonight smoooooooooooth...i love it..shoots really great...i cant wait for bow season...Ty Noe


----------



## Clay C (Jul 22, 2006)

I havent shot it yet but I have heard its a great bow. And correct me if Im wrong but isnt Joel C affiliated with martin somehow


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> Hey man i'm gonna go ahead and tell you somethin..i aint tryin to start nothin but if the bengal wasnt designed around the switchback mostly u can look at the cam and tell....but if it wasnt you can call me Pope Matt Ragle. just my 2 cents on the situation but most ppl will agree that it was designed based on the switchback.
> 
> Ragle



Well, then its an honor to meet you Pope Matt I can tell you I was there every step of the way and work with the designers on a daily basis. The Bengal was not designed around the Switchback. Take the two and hold them side by side, the specs are completely different. There isnt a bow on the market I have found with a more even knock travel and smoother draw. The Bengal is also quite affordable compared to other bows on the market.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Clay C said:


> I havent shot it yet but I have heard its a great bow. And correct me if Im wrong but isnt Joel C affiliated with martin somehow


Somehow...yes


----------



## bowhuntingkid14 (Mar 21, 2005)

we just got my dads set up for him here is his first EVER group


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i couldnt believe my eyes when i shot the bengal. i had a group like that at 30 yards with the shops bow and the shops arrows and of course a sight and release but it is definatly going to give those matthews a run for there money.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

this makes me wnat to go and get a job and buy one but i am working on gettin g a job not alot of places here hire 15 year olds.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

ya that is tough to get a job when you are 15


----------



## mrstude (Aug 6, 2006)

*Groups*

I too shot tight groups like those shown, It was a Shop Bow and arrows, (5 different weights). I Robin hooded one of them !. The Bow may look like many of the Parallel Bows out there, but it sure doesn't shoot like them. I shoots better than any Bow I have shot to this point. The Shadow Cat and the Switchback are fine bows. The Bengal seems to be the next step in Parallel Limb Technology. I have been a Martin fan for 25 years and have a few old models. I have always heard from others that Martin was always behind in technology. I have always argued that, Martin sits back and watches others and corrects their faults and brings out a bow that blows the others away. The Bengal will be my next bow!!!!


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> Hey man i'm gonna go ahead and tell you somethin..i aint tryin to start nothin but if the bengal wasnt designed around the switchback mostly u can look at the cam and tell....but if it wasnt you can call me Pope Matt Ragle. just my 2 cents on the situation but most ppl will agree that it was designed based on the switchback.
> 
> Ragle


obviously you dont know who you are talking to.. JOEL C works for martin, (and has helped me on numerous occasions for my dads martin, ) so if i was you, i would try to keep my mouth shut, when talking someone who has great knowledge of the company.. since he works for them


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

i dont care who he works for you cant tell me that the switchback didnt have an influence on the bengal


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

MattRagle said:


> i dont care who he works for you cant tell me that the switchback didnt have an influence on the bengal


Believe what you want Matt If it was a Switchback it would cost you $700.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

JoelC,
You know what bud; I totally respect you!
Just leave this 15 year old, who doesnt TRULY talking about, to talking up a fictional dust storm.
Your a good, and truthful guy, I thought all of us knew that, but I guess only most!  
GodSpeed to you Joel!


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> JoelC,
> You know what bud; I totally respect you!
> Just leave this 15 year old, who doesnt TRULY talking about, to talking up a fictional dust storm.
> Your a good, and truthful guy, I thought all of us knew that, but I guess only most!
> GodSpeed to you Joel!


same here, dont know why this kid thinks he knows everything..

but again thanks, for making a great bow, and an even better company better..


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

